# Eternal Crusade: A 40k MMO



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Faeit212:



> * Eternal Crusade: 40k MMO *
> 
> 
> ​
> ...





> Hot on the heels of Behaviour Interactive's announcement that they are in fact making an MMO based on the Warhammer 40k franchise. I got the chance to sit down with studio head Miguel Caron to talk about Warhammer 40,000: Eternal Crusade.
> 
> I had a nice set of safe questions ready. I'd stayed up so late preparing, checking, refining; nothing could have prepared me to face the incredible passion of Miguel Caron for the Warhammer 40K universe. “There is only war!” He exclaimed numerous times before I realized that was my answer. To Caron, that phrase is not a gimmick or sales tactic; it embodies the essence of his team's ultimate universe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Believe it when I see it.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jezlad said:


> Believe it when I see it.


Understandable as this is not the first time GW has tried this and last time it fell through. I do like that GW has been more actively trying to use the video game market lately to help push their IP.


----------



## Star Princess Lumi (May 21, 2013)

Let's see if this one gets anywhere... not heard about the dev team on this one before.
However I'm already pretty much sure that "persistent world whose fate is decided by players" is not going to be a thing. Unless they plan on shutting down the game real quick and making that a finale event.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Agreed with Jez. As hyped as many of us are now, it would not surprise me if there is a flop. At least they're coming out strong so far. Only time will tell this story.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Zion said:


> Understandable as this is not the first time GW has tried this and last time it fell through. I do like that GW has been more actively trying to use the video game market lately to help push their IP.


I've thought WH40K would make a perfect MMO style game. As long as we're allowed to refined the definition of the word. Something akin to a Battlefield game fighting to territories or even straight up Planetside. Though part of me would like to see things like Tactical squads...not a couple Tacticals, a Devastor, a couple scouts and a Terminator in a single squad but that seems the way games go... now on the other hand...



Star Princess Lumi said:


> Let's see if this one gets anywhere... not heard about the dev team on this one before.
> However I'm already pretty much sure that "persistent world whose fate is decided by players" is not going to be a thing. Unless they plan on shutting down the game real quick and making that a finale event.


Yeah, they're responsible for a huge ton of every tie-in game on the planet and as great as those are it certainly makes something like this seem a bit lofty of a goal. Of course sometimes you get lucky.

Persistent can mean a lot of things. Territory control in PS2 is persistent though maybe not big on the "fate of the world" thing. Only way I could see that type of drama were if after winning a planet the game moved onto another one, maybe cycled them or simply went to a new one. Which would be a lot of work. I would bet more on a PS2 or ambiguous version of first but given the track record of the team of this I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

There are a few promising games coming out from Games Workshop at the moment.
Blood Bowl 2
Space Hulk
Armageddon
Eternal Crusade
and the Warhammer wargame made by the team behind Total War, with this many on the horizon one of them should be good.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Something tells me this won't be a good game.. looking at the developers history they've mostly made Movie and video game tie ins like the Iron Man game, then stuff that's mostly been for the DS and Wii market....


Looking at their past games and the crowd they've been developed for.... I don't think that this is going to be a hit.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

The only thing that'll get me playing it would be if Sisters are playable.



> Chaos Space Marines, Orks, Space Marines, and Eldar.


Well, I'm not going to be playing it then.

With that line-up, female characters are not even possible except with Eldar and I'm going to bet that they won't even bother with implementing a female body type for them just to save time.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Kettu said:


> Well, I'm not going to be playing it then.


That'll be what comes with the game on initial release. I'm sure it wouldn't be long before DLC padded out the forces, including Sisters of Battle. Then again, if it let you play as a Howling Banshee that'd be pretty bad ass.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I dunno about GW mmos, WaR really pissed me off because it was a really good game but it had no investment. With this game I get the impression it will probably have about half the amount of money Mythic had.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Kettu said:


> The only thing that'll get me playing it would be if Sisters are playable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you play if Eeyore was in it?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Not sold based on what I just read but I think a large part of this is because of the enjoyment and prospects I had for Dark Millennium. Plus I hope this doesn't go down the shooter route, which I'm guessing it will do. Meh I don't know really. Need more information before I want to think about it. 

Just Meh so far.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That'll be what comes with the game on initial release. I'm sure it wouldn't be long before DLC padded out the forces, including Sisters of Battle. Then again, if it let you play as a Howling Banshee that'd be pretty bad ass.


That's a big IF right there. After Warhammer OnlineCraft, I don't see this working.

Sure we'll get DLC, a nice shiny Censer, Scroll Cases, a few more decorative skulls, maybe a new map and if anything, Tau or Guard and more Chaos but come on, it took Relic five years and the death of another company to release Sisters into Dawn of War, GW is taking more then a decade to give the Sisters their own first true codex since 2nd ed. 
I don't have any hopes for this giving them any attention in EC.

Howling Banshee would be cool though, but actually implementing female meshes and frames doubles the work for the Eldar so again, unless the other races have two or more independent frames and several meshes, I hardly see them going down this route. 
Not like they'd be alone in this regard either; Brink, the flop of an FPSMMO, didn't include females nor did they plan to simply because of the extra work involved. (Pretty much their words also.)


> Richard Ham: From the outset, we wanted to create a character customization system that was so deep and varied that you would never run into another player that looked exactly like you. As we got deeper into development, we were faced with an incredibly tough choice: massively cut back the amount of customization options as well as the quality of the assets, or cut female models.
> 
> Ultimately, we didn’t want to compromise our initial vision of having incredibly varied character customization without hurting the artistic quality, so we decided to only focus on male customization and make that the best we possibly can. This was a very, very hard decision for us to make, but we feel that it was the right one for the overall quality of the game.


(I do wonder what would have happened if they cut men instead. Who knows, it may have been a success simply from being completely unique.)

But enough sidetracking...



d3m01iti0n said:


> Would you play if Eeyore was in it?


What are you asking? Eeyore the Donkey? You've lost me here.

---

In regards to what the game will be, I honestly can't see it being anything different from say, a giant game of Halo or Gears Multiplayer with 30+ players per side.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

Kettu said:


> (I do wonder what would have happened if they cut men instead. Who knows, it may have been a success simply from being completely unique.)


You grossly overestimate the ability of a male-dominated anything to not screw this up to hell and back.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, as in "I hope everybody notices me moping around" Eeyore the Donkey. Im not sure if youre perhaps a female, but Sisters (and female characters in general) make up perhaps 5% of what Warhammer is. GW doesnt seem to care about SoB and while thats disappointing, its been apparent for years. To brush off an entire game because your faction isnt included, or female models in general, seems a bit silly to me. 

40K will ALWAYS be about Space Marines. Everybody else takes a backseat to them. They are GW's cash cow and will continue to be until the end of time. If you cant realize and accept that from day one, youre probably in the wrong hobby. And that goes for Xeno players too. I enjoy every faction personally but that is the way of things. Cue sexism and/or xenophobia.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, yeah... I know (Warning: possibly NSFW. Certainly Not Safe for Faith in Humanity).
But none the less, an all female FPSMMO would be utterly unique. Which is truly a sad thing to say.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

d3m01iti0n said:


> Yes, as in "I hope everybody notices me moping around" Eeyore the Donkey. Im not sure if youre perhaps a female, but Sisters (and female characters in general) make up perhaps 5% of what Warhammer is. GW doesnt seem to care about SoB and while thats disappointing, its been apparent for years. To brush off an entire game because your faction isnt included, or female models in general, seems a bit silly to me.
> 
> 40K will ALWAYS be about Space Marines. Everybody else takes a backseat to them. They are GW's cash cow and will continue to be until the end of time. If you cant realize and accept that from day one, youre probably in the wrong hobby. And that goes for Xeno players too. I enjoy every faction personally but that is the way of things. Cue sexism and/or xenophobia.


Because you're FORBIDDEN from NOT LIKING *SPACE MARINES!* (TM) If you DON'T LIKE *SPACE MARINES* (TM) then you HAVE TO LEAVE *RIGHT NOW!*

That about sum things up?

Where did I say I don't like Marines? I don't CARE for them but don't specifically hate them AND I DIDN'T mention them in my post!

I like the Sisters of Battle, they are specifically what brought me into the 40K side of the hobby to start with and what I keep returning to. 
In regards to third-party productions, the Sisters pretty much remain the prime selling point to me. Black Library, Fantasy Flight Games's Dark Heresy, Why I gave Iron Lore and Relic's Dawn of War: Soul Storm as much attention as its ten minute loading screens deserved.

Otherwise I don't really care. Shove as many Marines into it till its bursting at the seams with 30-something, half-shaven, testosterone-fuelled White Guys and I Couldn't Give A Sh*t! If it's going to sell itself to me it has to have something I could CARE about in it and as far as things look, this isn't it.

I expressed my opinion and prediction for this game on a thread full of opinions and predictions about self-same game but because I express an opinion that DOESN'T fall all over myself in pledging my life to *SPACE MARINES* (TM) I'm failing to grasp the nature of the hobby?
I Know Marines are the cash-cow, I don't dispute that. I don't even know why you thought I was disputing something I DIDN'T EVEN MENTION!
But so what if Marines are the cash-cow, I Mustn't not play this computer game or I'm in the wrong hobby?

Anyway, I dismiss MANY games for lack of player options. I've met many who do the same and mine or their Sex and Gender don't even enter into it. Dismissing just another MMO because it fails to entice me is just another day in my life. What, I'm meant to only dismiss them because of their graphics, sound or plot? I have to play every game? 
Do you play every game? Have you never not played a game because it failed to met a single clear point that you care about? 

Honestly, are you actually attacking me here over a point I didn't even mention and because from what I did mention, not wanting to play a game because it sounds like it won't include Sisters of Females in general, is a point you disagree with?


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Attacking you? Whoa pump them brakes. I stated the obvious about Spheess Mahreens and the hobby in general, and expressed my confusion concerning your lack of interest in a product based around a hobby you enjoy enough to spend money on and join internet forums to discuss. What I got back was a ranting tirade that pretty much repeated what I said only with irate connotations. I get it. Now I know youre a chick.


----------



## Star Princess Lumi (May 21, 2013)

d3m01iti0n said:


> Yes, as in "I hope everybody notices me moping around" Eeyore the Donkey. Im not sure if youre perhaps a female, but Sisters (and female characters in general) make up perhaps 5% of what Warhammer is. GW doesnt seem to care about SoB and while thats disappointing, its been apparent for years. To brush off an entire game because your faction isnt included, or female models in general, seems a bit silly to me.


I think the general point here is that "if the faction I like playing as isn't included, why would I want to play?".


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Rumors are hinting it will be Dark Angels. Ill still play. Lets see what the Tau players say.


----------



## Me-dea (Mar 10, 2010)

It would be really nice if you could select Smurf, Sister, Eldar male & female as good side and orc, that small orc thingy, Chaos Smurf, cultist-chan as bad side. But we will definitely, one hundred % positively never see this


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

By now I'm just auto-passing on any 40K game that includes only the most vanilla factions.

I don't think Farmville 2 interests me any less.



Star Princess Lumi said:


> I think the general point here is that "if the faction I like playing as isn't included, why would I want to play?".


Not only that, but if you're going to be murdering tons of dudes, deviation from the 75% top percentile most common dudes to murder - whether it's from tabletop or video games - is necessary to break the tedium.

I can't even muster up the care to argument that any clearer, but I think my point was made.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Interview: Behaviour On Warhammer 40K: Eternal Crusade | Rock, Paper, Shotgun

Interview with the developers.

Not the most well-known guys. Apparently they've recently taken on a bunch of fired funcom employees. Yeah, funcom, the guys everyone wishes were making dreamfall games, and that the Secret World had been a single player or limited co op.

"It's a bold strategy Cotton, let's see how it plays out..."


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

The Secret World is amazing. A really fresh game. Compared to music, Guild Wars 2 is like Justin Bieber and The Secret World is like Muse. One is shallow and reiterative, the other deep and always exploring new things.

I can get that some were burned by Funcom over a decade ago with Anarchy and half a decade ago with AoC (which by now is excellent) but The Secret World deserves zero hate. Smooth launch, inventive, full of soul and runs like clockwork.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Compared to music, Guild Wars 2 is like Justin Bieber and The Secret World is like Muse.


Can't say I'd ever listen to either. This does explain the change in direction from their usual tie-ins I guess.

I think the faction thing sound somewhat overblown though. Then again I play for the game, not the pixels I wear. Not to mention with so many armies this would easily be a massive project. I would never expect to see them all, well selling or completely neglected all in one shot.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> The Secret World is amazing. A really fresh game. Compared to music, Guild Wars 2 is like Justin Bieber and The Secret World is like Muse. One is shallow and reiterative, the other deep and always exploring new things.
> 
> I can get that some were burned by Funcom over a decade ago with Anarchy and half a decade ago with AoC (which by now is excellent) but The Secret World deserves zero hate. Smooth launch, inventive, full of soul and runs like clockwork.


Awesomely inventive setting, incredibly boring gameplay. Online web browsing puzzle mechanics much more suited to a single player game.

It was fresh as far as a lot of MMOs go, but that's like saying the 2 month old cabbage in my fridge is fresher than the 3 month old one.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Awesomely inventive setting, incredibly boring gameplay. Online web browsing puzzle mechanics much more suited to a single player game.
> 
> It was fresh as far as a lot of MMOs go, but that's like saying the 2 month old cabbage in my fridge is fresher than the 3 month old one.


By gameplay (re: TSW) most people tend to refer to the animations. I'd agree, the animations have been mostly sub-par. But the game play itself is excellent since this is the only new MMO out there with an actual skill gap to it.

Games that prioritized choreography-style animations for the low-brow and short of attention span typical teenager all suffer from some very apparent issues in PvP. Most notably, being stuck in animations, and delays in skill use and unresponsiveness..

I totally understand that not everyone likes the direction The Secret World took with combat. Inherently, disjointing the characters legs from their torsos so that you can always move and cast at the same time makes it look rather stiff, but what it gives you in return is vastly more skill-based gameplay.

Also; Not long ago they added a free-aiming mode if you were referring to tab targeting. So that's a non-issue.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

To sum up for you guys:

Eternal Crusade is a Free to Play MMO with Premium Options.

If you play for free, you can only play as an Ork Boy, being that most people won't pay money on it, this is part of the developers plan to make Orks numerous. It will take 5 Ork Boy players to take down one Space Marine.

The other races you can buy (unknown price but it'll probably be $10) are Space Marines (Dark Angels) Chaos (Iron Warriors) and Eldar (No info). These will all have distinct class paths, some you can unlock by working hard and doing what your factions player elected leader tells you to do (For example, everybody attack this fortress, if you do you get more rewards for helping the War Effort, if you don't, it doesn't matter, you can earn stuff other ways) and some you can buy. Chaplin was mentioned as a unlock for Space Marines.

The AI race is the Tyranids, an easy "Everybody must stop them" race. The chances of Necrons and Dark Eldar entering? Unknown, but I don't see why not. Deathmark Necron. Awesome.

You can also unlock fortresses, airships and vehicles, whether or not this are with money or in-game currency is unknown, but you CAN buy (with real money) upgrades for them.

The game will enter beta in 18 months and scheduled to go live 6 months later (24 months in total at least).

I am optimistic. Since UbiSoft screwed PC Gamers over on The Division, I am happy to see a 3rd person shooter MMO come to PC. It sounds A LOT like Planet Side 2. Space Marines being a premium race is a good idea, it'll stop many, ahem, younger (and younger mentallity) players from running around in Power Armour. It also makes them rarer and more like the real Space Marines. In Fluff, it'd take 20 odd Boyz to take a Space Marine down (assuming SM was retarded and barely fought back). If Space Marine vidya is too be believed, one can solo an entire Warggggg. And also be Chaos corrupted or a blank. 

So. It sounds good. I am happy. My new found love of the new Eldar returned, I would probably play as one of them. Either way, it's 2 years at least away. No sense worrying about it.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Kettu said:


> The only thing that'll get me playing it would be if Sisters are playable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like a start-up line-up, like Dawn of War. It's not that appealing to me either. Hoping for many more add-ons. Some new characters and options not available on the table-top would be nice; like Skitarii.



Khorne's Fist said:


> That'll be what comes with the game on initial release. I'm sure it wouldn't be long before DLC padded out the forces, including Sisters of Battle. Then again, if it let you play as a Howling Banshee that'd be pretty bad ass.


Free choice of multiple unit types would be awesome. This might even make just having the 4 initial factions very playable. Such a long wait for this, though.



d3m01iti0n said:


> Rumors are hinting it will be Dark Angels. Ill still play. Lets see what the Tau players say.


Not a Tau player but it would be nice to have them. Of course, my choices to play would be Dark Eldar and Necrons. Would be lots of fun options for an MMO. But just had the interesting thought of Necron Reanimation working in an FPS.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

TB goes over the track record for the company making the MMO, it doesn't look to promising..


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> TB goes over the track record for the company making the MMO, it doesn't look to promising..


As I pointed out much earlier.... But yeah.. they've got a poor record of terrible games aimed at a 'kiddy' audience. In other words, not what you'd expect for a grimdark mmo like 40k should be.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

First post updated with an interview.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> First post updated with an interview.


Ughh.. so reading that its going to be a 'freemium', unbalanced PVP where you'll only get anywhere with an endgame guild....


Definitely a pass.


----------



## Me-dea (Mar 10, 2010)

well unbalanced pvp ... it might be actually in a fresh and fun way. Just imagine a battleground - 5 marines vs 25 orks. One side needs to tactically divide small number of payers to cover all routes while other side needs to stick together to overwhelm them. Depend on the implementation but I think this could be fun or at least new in the MMORPG scene.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Nah.. it'll just piss people off... I already know how it is currently with people wanted to play the most powerful class and avoiding the weak ones... Pretty much it'll just be everyones a space marine with only the f2p players as Orcs and them ragequitting as they're getting splattered. 

Guy may be a fan... sounds more like a bunch of 'we'll do minimal research and be 'fans' bunch to me... but he's clearly clueless about how to make a good MMO.


----------



## Abriael (Jun 14, 2013)

GrizBe said:


> As I pointed out much earlier.... But yeah.. they've got a poor record of terrible games aimed at a 'kiddy' audience. In other words, not what you'd expect for a grimdark mmo like 40k should be.


They assembled an almost completely new team for this game. Just for the record 

I interviewed two days ago the head of the online studio for the game, Miguel Caron, so I can provide a few (ok, a lot) more details.

Interview: Warhammer 40,000: Eternal Crusade?s Miguel Caron Shares His Vision for a Next-Gen MMORPG | DualShockers

It's VERY long and detailed, so bring coffee The dude talks a lot. Some of his ideas seems a tad crazy, but he is very passionate for the game. Hopefully they'll do well.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Abriael said:


> Interview: Warhammer 40,000: Eternal Crusade?s Miguel Caron Shares His Vision for a Next-Gen MMORPG | DualShockers





> As an example we won’t have the Sisters of Battle at launch. We love them, but the reason why they won’t be playable at launch is because it’s almost impossible to make the kind of power they have fit the lore and make it fun at the same time. They always end up being killed by their own team because their pure blood is useful to defeat demons. It’s very difficult to implement that kind of sacrifice in the gameplay and still make it fun to play as a character.


That's right, Sisters won't be included till they can work out how to balance GK Jewellery as well.

---

4chan's /tg/ board is convinced that the fluff for the game is taken wholesale from them.

I'm inclined to believe this...


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

Kettu said:


> 4chan's /tg/ board is convinced that the fluff for the game is taken wholesale from them.
> 
> I'm inclined to believe this...


Will we at least get cultist-chan and lolicron?

Hell no, of course not, they'd never take the actually _fun_ things from that place, won't they?

And seriously, why is it that they're spreading the idea Sisters of Battle only exist as huge sacks of blood to rip apart and cover yourself in? Is that the entirety of their purpose now? Will our next codex be a Grey Knight supplement that lets you buy sisters like Ork grots that you can remove to reroll something once per game?


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Not hard news persay but over on DakkaDakka one Mr. Miguel of Behaviour Online has showed up (Around half a page down, just Ctrl+f his name) and has mentioned he is taking all suggestions and complaints and that staff of the game's design team themselves may show up and talk directly with everyone.

In very little time he's been given a somewhat complete list of sources for Sisters of Battle fluff.


> Web Links (archived homepages once maintained by Games Workshop, no longer available under their original address)
> http://web.archive.org/web/20021004...ddon3.com/English/Campaign/Troops/shroud.html
> http://web.archive.org/web/20021004...geddon3.com/English/Campaign/Troops/lady.html
> http://web.archive.org/web/20021005...on3.com/English/Campaign/Troops/ftearers.html
> ...


(There's some stuff in there I'd forgotten completely. :yahoo

So... There is potential here. But most games HAVE potential and still fail/fall so very short.
But I'm still standing by what I said before given that so far nothing much is known this far out, 'potential future factions' hasn't even been mentioned by anyone as far as I know and the companies history of Shovelware.
I don't hold much hope here at all.

None the less, I'm going to be lurking Dakkadakka a little more regularly.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

NVM found it


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I find it funny people baulk at the mention of "Freemium" but are happy to fork out £30 + £9.99+ a month. The reason it's "Freemium" as you put it is because, well, guess what, Space Marines, Eldar and CSM are much less common than Ork Boyz. Therefore, those people who DON'T want to pay, will be Ork Boyz, who will number much more than the other races. That's the point. For every 1 person who spends, I dunno, £10 on getting a Space Marine class, there will be at least 5 people who won't. That keeps it to fluff and makes it fun. There is this thing called "team work" and "organisation" the point being Orks will be in hordes, lead by those who bought advanced Ork classes.

World of Tanks seems to do pretty well for being a Freemium game. I am sure as an Ork Boy you can progress further, unlock new stuff, just like you can in World of Tanks, but it'll take you a long time (duh). This time can be circumnavigated by spending 1/5th of a night out on something. If you enjoy it, so what?

The company isn't going to let it become unbalanced. But, what's that? Ork Boyz are not a match for Space Marines in fluff? What's that? It's more like 20 Ork Boyz being the number required to down a Space Marine; it's 5 in this game.

I mean, fuck sake, it's 2 years away in development and people already "pass" on it? Seriously? You have not seen a single screenshot, video or CGI trailer and you've already dismissed it? Damn.

Also, those people thinking they are going to leave chapters and races out, you're deluded. Seriously. Not being mean, but you are. A company won't pass on the chance for extra cash. But guess what? It takes time to do stuff.

Furthermore, yes, their company history isn't great in regards to games, but, guess what? Every company has to start somewhere. Have you thought that maybe, just maybe, if you stick with me here, that they did crap games and film tie-ins in order to gain enough capital to create a good game, like this? Not EVERY single developer is a Notch or whatever. 


I'll grab anything that is good. World of Tanks, for example, I've must of spent nearly £1000 on it. I've donated £600 odd to Star Citizen. I kickstarted Kingdom Death: Monster for about £300. My point being, if you think it's worth it, go for it. I hardly think spending the price of a pint on a Space Marine or whatever is too much. If it was £15-£30, maybe you have a point, but since nobody here has a single source stating how much each race/class will be.....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Troublehalf said:


> I find it funny people baulk at the mention of "Freemium" but are happy to fork out £30 + £9.99+ a month. The reason it's "Freemium" as you put it is because, well, guess what, Space Marines, Eldar and CSM are much less common than Ork Boyz. Therefore, those people who DON'T want to pay, will be Ork Boyz, who will number much more than the other races. That's the point. For every 1 person who spends, I dunno, £10 on getting a Space Marine class, there will be at least 5 people who won't. That keeps it to fluff and makes it fun. There is this thing called "team work" and "organisation" the point being Orks will be in hordes, lead by those who bought advanced Ork classes.
> 
> World of Tanks seems to do pretty well for being a Freemium game. I am sure as an Ork Boy you can progress further, unlock new stuff, just like you can in World of Tanks, but it'll take you a long time (duh). This time can be circumnavigated by spending 1/5th of a night out on something. If you enjoy it, so what?
> 
> ...


Well said. I don't think I'll be getting it unless I get a better computer between now and then, but I still have my hopes up for everyone else because I _want_ good 40k games, even if I don't play them.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Got this off of B&C

"
General *What kind of game is this?*
Warhammer 40,000: Eternal Crusade is a 3rd-person, PvP-focused, Action MMORPG. Players select one of the factions of the 41st millennium and fight for control of a persistent world, claiming territory in massive battles and hacking their way through procedural content while earning the right to customize their characters in a deep progression system drawn from Warhammer 40,000 lore.
What is the combat like? Eternal Crusade's combat is fully action-based, meaning that you hit exactly where you shoot or swing and it's up to your skill whether you pull off a headshot or block that incoming chainsword. In addition, gamepads will be fully supported.
Both ranged and melee weapons have equal emphasis – as in the iconic battles of Warhammer 40,000, combat begins at a distance with guns and heavy vehicle-mounted weaponry before progressing to bloody blade-on-blade action with brutal executions.
What business model will the game use? Although it’s still under consideration, the current plan is that Eternal Crusade will be "premium with a free-to-play option.” By purchasing a copy of the game, you will have access to it forever with no need for a subscription. There will be post-launch expansions, as well as a cash shop for customization & convenience items. If you don’t want to buy the box, you can still try the game as a free-to-play version of an Ork character. As opposed to the premium Orks, your progression will be slower and some options will be locked off, but you’ll be able to go anywhere and fight for the Waaagh! If you like it but still don’t want to pay the full price, you can unlock some of the missing options with microtransactions.
Content Which Warhammer 40,000 armies are in the game? At launch, there will be Space Marines, Chaos Space Marines, Orks and Eldar. Tyranids will also be in the game, but only as NPCs. We aim to release the rest of the races from the universe over the lifetime of the game.
Players may make characters in multiple factions, but non-combat interactions between factions are extremely limited. All the factions are unique and opposed to one another in their goal to conquer the planet!
Are there different Chapters, Craftworlds, Clans, etc.? Yes, when you create your character in a faction you also choose one of that race’s sub-factions to identify with.
Space Marine chapters at launch include (at least) the Dark Angels, Ultramarines, Blood Angels and Space Wolves. Expect more information on the rest of the factions over the course of development.
Are there quests? Not in the traditional sense. Instead of looking for quest-givers to give you things to do, you can just head out into the world to find procedurally-generated content in your own or the enemy’s territory.
We’re currently working on short, horde-style firefights and longer dungeon-delving experiences. In both cases, the content will be randomized so it’s new every time, but with parameters and details specific to the locations.
Of course, you can always look to the community channels and your faction leaders to get some direction. In addition, there are mid- and long-term opposed goals for factions that appear on a regular basis as part of the campaigns. More details on this soon!
Can I play solo? Solo players can easily find and join battles with their faction by either looking at the world map or deep striking into the top conflicts of the moment. They will also be able to access and progress through procedural content – it will definitely be a challenge, however!

Progression & Economy Do characters have levels? No! As in the game, you’ll pick what unit class type you want to bring to the battlefield and have access to a huge amount of customization, but since this is a PvP-focused game the progression won’t be primarily about increasing power, but rather gaining access to a wider variety of skills and better specialization.
Certain powerful but limited unlockables will be available to truly dedicated players, however. More details on this soon!
What classes are in the game? Each faction features a unique selection of classes drawn from their lore, and each character in a faction has the opportunity to choose from a variety of classes when they deploy on the field.
For the Space Marine faction, a few of the classes you can choose from include Tactical Marines, Devastators, Assault Marines, or Apothecaries (Wolf Priests in the case of the Space Wolves).
Check out their codices if you want to speculate - more details soon!
Will there be trading and crafting? Yes, in a form that fits with the Warhammer 40,000 universe. You won’t be able to be a "crafter”, but there is an extensive upgrade system for weapons.
Will I be able to customize my characters' appearance and color scheme? Yes! More details on this soon.

Community How can I play with my friends? The Battle Squad is the core of the game. With friends (old or new), you’ll be able to create and earn rewards for your small community and then join Strike Forces made up of many Battle Squads. Strike Forces are the pillars of their factions and will make a huge impact in the gameworld.
As a team, you will traverse the landscape in various modes of transportation and participate as a unit in territory conflicts, or seek out and fight together against Tyranids and other forces in various forms of procedural content.
Are there any player- or community-owned spaces? Yes – different levels of community may own different types of spaces on ships in orbit. Details on this soon!

Release When is it coming out? Late 2015.
When is the beta? We can’t say quite yet, but there will definitely be both closed and open beta phases. Sign up on this site to get access details first!
What platforms will it be on? Warhammer 40,000: Eternal Crusade is being developed for PC and next-gen consoles.
The news letter contained some interesting information, will we actually be seeing Black Templars?! Read below and make your own mind up:
*Fellow crusaders!*
Welcome to the second edition of the Warhammer 40,000: Eternal Crusade newsletter – may it continue for the 24 months to come.
In the last few weeks we’ve been busy answering the countless questions from fans and the press. You can catch up on sites like MMORPG.com or IGN, or check out our AMA on Reddit and the associated twitch.tv stream. Don’t worry about the Inquisition, all heretical content from those interviews has been expunged. To accompany all the Q&A’s we’ve been doing lately,the link to the first version of the official game FAQ has been included with this month’s correspondence.
Of course, alongside spreading the word we’ve been making progress on the game itself! At this time, development has ramped up and we are confident that we’ll be able to show our first gameplay footage in the form of an early combat demo in October and a demonstration of in-engine massive battles by the end of the year. I’m very excited to finally have the opportunity to show the game, and look forward to hearing your reactions!
The recent phase 2 site update focused on two things: Races and Space Marine Chapters. Regarding the first point, these four selections are going to make for an awesome game, but just in case your favorite wasn’t on the list I want to reaffirm our intention to bring more races after launch – with the Emperor’s blessing.
We intend to apply the same philosophy to the rest of the game’s sub-factions, but since we’ve received so many requests for alternative Space Marine Chapters (and one in particular), we’re exploring the possibility of adding an additional group per race for launch, selected by the community. Stay tuned for more details!
Until next month, please keep sending in your questions and trust in the Emperor!"



Yup, were probably getting Black Templars at release.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I have such high hopes for this game. Done right, I could see myself grinding away days on it. CSM all the way. Praying for Night Lords! But would probably be EC, WE, TS and DG. Would much prefer Imperial Fists over BT's! In fact I'd probably roll an IF SM character over all the others!!!

Thread needs a poll what system everyone will be getting this on. Maybe a Heresy Online Clan of some sort?


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hope is the first step on the road to disappointment.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Chill guys, it's still in development - may things can change between now and release. And, it looks excellent anyway, it'll be free to try so what's the harm?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Brother Subtle said:


> Thread needs a poll what system everyone will be getting this on. Maybe a Heresy Online Clan of some sort?


I wont. It'll be a total failure - like every other MMO since Blizzard stepped into the niche. I think the entire genre sucks so fucking hard, go to point A kill 10x Creature X then bring me back their Ears...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jezlad said:


> I wont. It'll be a total failure - like every other MMO since Blizzard stepped into the niche. I think the entire genre sucks so fucking hard, go to point A kill 10x Creature X then bring me back their Ears...


You know MMO just means "Massive Multiplayer Online" and covers more than just the genre of grind-style RPG MMOs right? There are shooter MMOs, at least one Tank MMO, 3rd person Shooter MMOs and even League of Legends (and similar games) fall into that category.

Back to the question, I won't be playing it because my computer is a $300 Netbook that's several years old. Plus I just don't like dealing with the kind of idiots who tend to overpopulate online games (I may be a little jaded because of Xbox Live on that one).


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> I wont. It'll be a total failure - like every other MMO since Blizzard stepped into the niche. I think the entire genre sucks so fucking hard, go to point A kill 10x Creature X then bring me back their Ears...


Like zion said and you got the quest wrong it's "Bring me 10 elf ears and out of 100 apparently 90 of those elves didn't have ears". I guess they don't respawn with all their body parts.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The point stands zion. Name one mmorpg since wow that didn't suck balls. The genre is Shit, league of legends is a moba - if GW did a moba game asked on their IP it would be awesome.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jezlad said:


> The point stands zion. Name one mmorpg since wow that didn't suck balls. The genre is Shit, league of legends is a moba - if GW did a moba game asked on their IP it would be awesome.


I still count MOBAs as an MMO because it's just a bunch of people getting together and playing online. It's a sub-genre if you will. 

As for picking one, I can't personally point at anything and say "I think this is good because of X" because I don't play, BUT I do know of a small online review show that covers free to play MMOs and there is stuff on there that looks pretty good and ISN'T just a straight WoW clone.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

MOBA is not the same as MMO, that is a different thread topic totally though. In terms of MMO's the genre as Jez put it has gone to shit. It was new and shiny and exciting a decade ago. Since then it has devolved to glorified Facebook games. I played WoW for 5 years and invested a lot of time to it. Then it just became a chore, collect x widgits and turn them in for the new skin. The reason many are free to play now is because basic internet browser games can offer the same entertainment. I still will play MMOs off and n but they don't have the hold on me or people in general that they had in the past.


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

Jezlad said:


> I wont. It'll be a total failure - like every other MMO since Blizzard stepped into the niche. I think the entire genre sucks so fucking hard, go to point A kill 10x Creature X then bring me back their Ears...


This game will not be like that. Everything I have read has suggested it will be completely different. But apparently I can't see the future like you can, so there is that.


Jezlad said:


> The point stands zion. Name one mmorpg since wow that didn't suck balls. The genre is Shit, league of legends is a moba - if GW did a moba game asked on their IP it would be awesome.


Neverwinter and Marvel Heroes, both of which have abandoned the WoW cloning and just did their own thing. But I guess the millions of players who play those games are wrong and are playing a crappy game and they don't even know it. Thanks for the heads up, I'll be sure to stop playing them...you know...since they suck balls and all that.

OR

Maybe I will maintain my own opinion and NOT try to label everything as I see it and let people make up their own minds about it. Just because you don't like them doesn't mean others don't, and doesn't mean this game will suck, nor does it mean that all the other successful MMOs out there that you don't like suck balls either. You voiced your opinion, and we get it. You don't like MMOs. Other people do. Learn to accept it.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

scscofield said:


> MOBA is not the same as MMO, that is a different thread topic totally though. In terms of MMO's the genre as Jez put it has gone to shit. It was new and shiny and exciting a decade ago. Since then it has devolved to glorified Facebook games. I played WoW for 5 years and invested a lot of time to it. Then it just became a chore, collect x widgits and turn them in for the new skin. The reason many are free to play now is because basic internet browser games can offer the same entertainment. I still will play MMOs off and n but they don't have the hold on me or people in general that they had in the past.


Well, heres to hoping that for a lot of Elder Scrolls fans, TESO will deliver on being anything but a generic MMO/ WoW clone, which from what we're being told, what has been released so far, and what we've seen in the videos that have been released (that were not leaked videos aimed at making the game, which is in closed beat atm, look bad) its looking to be exactly what we want. Hope it stays that way. Guess we'll see next year when its released.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Thing is NWN and MH are just doing the latest gimmick, EQNext is going to up size that gimmick. The core mechanic of those games is still a quest/ level grind though just like all other MMOs.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

scscofield said:


> Thing is NWN and MH are just doing the latest gimmick, EQNext is going to up size that gimmick. The core mechanic of those games is still a quest/ level grind though just like all other MMOs.


So? Some people as strange as it sounds _like_ those mechanics. Fuck if people want to play this they will and if they enjoy it, that's on them. It's not really anyone's place here to say that this game (which isn't even in a beta yet) will suck and that people can't have fun with it. It's not always about the shiniest graphics or the biggest ePeens and honestly this game looks like it could attract a cult following.

I say we at least let the game get released before we condemn it as shit. At least then we'd know what it'll really be like.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

::shrugs:: the failure rate of MMOs in the last decade begs to differ.


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

Most MMOs that have failed have failed because they did not have the financial backing of Activision. Right before major content patches/expansions the profits from WoW go down. Watching their stock price you can see when they release things because the stock goes up. Rift/Aion/Warhammer Online/DC Heroes all failed because they tried too hard to be WoW but couldn't be as WoW as WoW. A lot of other MMOs failed because they screwed up the free to play mechanics. The games were fun, the problem was in order to remain competitive and accomplish anything you HAD to pay money constantly. A lot of Free to Play games are sticking to small cosmetic micro transactions and one time upgrades, and those games are doing well. There is a reason I only named two games I didn't hate, and both of them are not WoW clones at all, and are both Free to Play with one time purchases for content. MMOs as a whole are not failing, games made by people who suck at MMOs are failing. There is a huge difference.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Yet the description of the game business model posted by demo pretty much states its a pay to win game...


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

scscofield said:


> ::shrugs:: the failure rate of MMOs in the last decade begs to differ.


And how many of those failed MMOs in the last decade were poorly-backed cash grab operations shat out by some unknown far east company that made like fifteen pay to win games that lasted one month each and then mysteriously disappeared?

Of course the failure rate is going to be super high if we let the stats be skewered by the less than solid endeavours of all those who never wanted to make an actual game in the first place, that doesn't say much on the potential of the MMO genre. It does say a lot on how the industry approaches that genre, but it's like saying that all videogames are shit because they're all cover-based military shooters with nothing but brown and black in the palette and the abuse of HDR and Bloom in a way a high kindergärtner would think it's cool.

Off the top of my head, I do remember a few _egregious_ failures from MMOs that have failed despite solid backing and an actual attempt at providing a _game_ for people to _play_.

- *Matrix Online*. It was a bit niche and obscure until it was sold off to Sony. Then, Sony started removing features, making the servers less stable, introducing bugs, and the few playerbase left was alienated to the point of leaving. I think closing the game was Sony's plan all along, either that or they're ridiculously incompetent, and seeing how they handled the launch of both DCUO and Planetside 2 I think it might be the latter.

- *City of Heroes*. It had its niche, then competitors started spawning and its niche was safe no more. The engine was starting to get old compared to Champions Online and DCUO and it didn't switch well enough or fast enough to the Freemium set, trying instead to keep its old pay to play model trying to flirt with an old and elitist playerbase that could have never, ever actually paid for the game's cost in this day and age. Still, a lot of things CoH introduced are being recycled and used in other current generation games, like The Forge in Neverwinter, which is a huge plus.

- *Final Fantasy XIV*. Yeah, I think it's still up, technically... Doesn't mean it hasn't egregiously failed. Seriously, there's nothing to say here but that Square Enix is run by a bunch of screaming, constipated monkeys that hate all of mankind and are yet unable to fling poo at them, so they have to get creative and annoy them in some other way.

But seriously, Everquest is still going, Everquest II is still going, Meridian59 has died out _I think_, I haven't actually bothered, but then again it was pretty much an Everquest clone. Ultima Online _I think_ is still going, even without counting all of the private shards, Lineage II is still going (Lineage I? I think the servers are still online but who ever cared about that game?) and then there's D&D Online and Lord of the Rings Online that are actually quite successful and have a few years behind them by now.

The MMO model itself isn't a recipe for failure, people keep comparing every game that comes out to WoW, but that is only true for games that fail to get creative and convince themselves that there is no other possible formula to the game, but that's not true. It's as if someone thought all roleplaying games _had_ to be built with the basic, unmodified RPGMaker engine and then complained all RPGs are the same, it's just not true. Planetside 2 is not a WoW clone, Mabinogi is not a WoW clone, World of Tanks is not a WoW clone, D&D Online is not a WoW clone.

And besides, WoW has grown. It's old. It has become its own thing now. When people say "WoW clone" they actually mean "Cheap korean grindfest" in the vast majority of cases, and even WoW is way above that.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Yet the description of the game business model posted by demo pretty much states its a pay to win game...


Are you referring to Eternal Crusade? As far I can see its not 'pay to win'. Free to play is limited to one race, Orks. You have to pay to access the other factions. What does that mean? There will be SHIT loads of Orks in the game which actually fits in with the lore. As an Ork you'll probably be weaker than the other paid races but you should do well in battles by shear weight of numbers (just like lore). If you want to stay with Orks and deck out your Boyz till your a Nob or better, I assume you still can for free. However I can see you profession being more of a grind than the other paid races. And fair enough, their paid Orks are not.

In regards to 'grinding' there seems to be a lot of talk of 'battle' as the leveling agent instead of grinding tasks. I find that f**king awesome (if its true). Want to level? Get out there and fight for it!!!

Potential is what I see here. Will it be squandered? We'll see.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Brother Subtle said:


> In regards to 'grinding' there seems to be a lot of talk of 'battle' as the leveling agent instead of grinding tasks. I find that f**king awesome (if its true). Want to level? Get out there and fight for it!!!


Wasn't that the exact same in the previous Warhammer MMO? It was based solely around PvP and RvR.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

I imagine it will be like Space Marine: Exterminatus, only noobs will be controlling the Orks, and some CSM and Eldar thrown in for fun. Instead of small closed-in areas youll be fighting on battlefields. Im sure there will be stipulations for players to meet to gain temporary use of badass units, ala Dreadnought Assault. Between the designer updates and my own thoughts on how this game SHOULD operate I have very high hopes for it.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

scscofield said:


> ::shrugs:: the failure rate of MMOs in the last decade begs to differ.


Soooo, going by what you are saying is NO ONE likes MMOs.



d3m01iti0n said:


> I imagine it will be like Space Marine: Exterminatus, only noobs will be controlling the Orks, and some CSM and Eldar thrown in for fun. Instead of small closed-in areas youll be fighting on battlefields. Im sure there will be stipulations for players to meet to gain temporary use of badass units, ala Dreadnought Assault. Between the designer updates and my own thoughts on how this game SHOULD operate I have very high hopes for it.


Oh please no I don't want to explain to 40k newbs that dreadnaughts are not walker tanks anymore. Let the players control special vehicles instead.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Nope, people love MMO's, but they have gotten spoiled and it tanks many of them because of it. 

http://www.mmorpg.com/blogs/zergwatch/122008/2962_The-Top-10-MMORPG-failures-of-all-time

http://mmohuts.com/editorials/the-biggest-mmorpg-flops

http://www.mmorpgate.com/2008/08/mmorpgs-that-failed-and-why.html

That lists many of the more current ones, there was a pile of them that tried to come out at the same time or shortly after WoW that were slaughtered by WoW's power.

I don't have issues with MMO's overall, I play a few of the free to play ones off and on. The issue with the games is at this point the mechanic has stalled, as I said it is grind to get to point x. Then they will release a patch and point x is pushed along down the line and you have to grind to it again. If you think that battle instead of quests won't be a grind then you never did PvP in WoW.

The game will do alright if they manage the free to play market well. That is what is sinking many of the games that try to come out now is mismanagement of the micro transactions in terms of balance and supplying demand properly. 

TESO was very bland to me when I played one of the recent weekend beta's. It was like a mix of TERA and Guild Wars 2 with a Skyrim skin pulled over all of it. Very pretty, very Skyrimish, and very meh. It just did not grab at you like other games did when they were in Beta/ Release.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Nope, people love MMO's, but they have gotten spoiled and it tanks many of them because of it.
> 
> http://www.mmorpg.com/blogs/zergwatch/122008/2962_The-Top-10-MMORPG-failures-of-all-time
> 
> ...


Well, I, for one can't wait to feel Molag Bal's many slimy members poking around inside my soul. <3


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

scscofield said:


> Yet the description of the game business model posted by demo pretty much states its a pay to win game...


It is a pay to access certain material. Being able to be a Space Marine and being able to progress above Sergeant doesn't guarantee that you will win the game. The description I read says leveling is based on following orders. Do your job and you get promoted. Having access to ranks doesn't give you those ranks.



scscofield said:


> I don't have issues with MMO's overall, I play a few of the free to play ones off and on. The issue with the games is at this point the mechanic has stalled, as I said it is grind to get to point x. Then they will release a patch and point x is pushed along down the line and you have to grind to it again. If you think that battle instead of quests won't be a grind then you never did PvP in WoW.


Depends on your definition of grind. With the widest net possible everything is a grind. If you define grind as a repetitive action you have to do to get ahead then yes it is all a grind. But quest grinding and orders/kill grinding is completely different. Not to mention that each campaign will end. There is not likely to be an end players can reach in a day and a half, but a new battle against new enemies on a new planet requiring new tactics to win. That in and of itself sounds like a good time.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

scscofield said:


> TESO was very bland to me when I played one of the recent weekend beta's. It was like a mix of TERA and Guild Wars 2 with a Skyrim skin pulled over all of it. Very pretty, very Skyrimish, and very meh. It just did not grab at you like other games did when they were in Beta/ Release.


Eh, I haven't gotten the chance to participate in a weekend beta yet.... lucky bastard. Did they have the PvP up yet? Or was it just in a certain area that you had to quest in? I'm looking forward to the massive PvP myself. Seems to be on of the main focuses of the game, and I love me some PvP. Oh well, I'll just have to wait for my turn to try it out.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

psactionman said:


> This game will not be like that. Everything I have read has suggested it will be completely different. But apparently I can't see the future like you can, so there is that.
> 
> Neverwinter and Marvel Heroes, both of which have abandoned the WoW cloning and just did their own thing. But I guess the millions of players who play those games are wrong and are playing a crappy game and they don't even know it. Thanks for the heads up, I'll be sure to stop playing them...you know...since they suck balls and all that.
> 
> ...



Did I say you shouldn't "maintain" your opinion on it? Or did I give you mine? Did I say you shouldn't like it? Did my post insinuate I couldnt accept retards like you spending hours chasing badger tails? :laugh: You do what makes your cock stiff son, I personally couldn't a fuck what you do for enjoyment and thinking I need to learn to accept what you enjoy is laughable. You clearly don't know me well enough yet.

I remember thousands of mongs like you telling me SWTOR would be the next big thing, or Warhammer Online players telling me it'll be amazing. All shit. Marvel was shit too - maybe men in tights is your thing... :wink:

If you cant handle my opinion without being a pissy little fuckwit then simply... fuck off? I understand, you had self esteem issues in childhood and now get all defensive when someone has strong opinions. Calm down, go change your tampax and breath.


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

Jezlad said:


> Did I say you shouldn't "maintain" your opinion on it? Or did I give you mine? Did I say you shouldn't like it? Did my post insinuate I couldnt accept retards like you spending hours chasing badger tails? :laugh: You do what makes your cock stiff son, I personally couldn't a fuck what you do for enjoyment and thinking I need to learn to accept what you enjoy is laughable. You clearly don't know me well enough yet.
> 
> I remember thousands of mongs like you telling me SWTOR would be the next big thing, or Warhammer Online players telling me it'll be amazing. All shit. Marvel was shit too - maybe men in tights is your thing... :wink:
> 
> If you cant handle my opinion without being a pissy little fuckwit then simply... fuck off? I understand, you had self esteem issues in childhood and now get all defensive when someone has strong opinions. Calm down, go change your tampax and breath.


You make me smile. You apparently know nothing about me so this is clearly the pot calling the kettle black. I just checked my tampax and it is fine. You are right about breathing though, it is tough to get a good breath in between fits of laughter over how much of a little girl you are being while accusing me of being a little girl. 

If you care so little about what retards like me do then why are you spending so much time and energy on an anonymous online forum screaming at the top of your lungs about how much a game you clearly have no information about is going to suck? There is a difference between voicing your opinion and voicing it over and over again snapping at anyone who suggests you should stop being a wanker and raining on everyone's parade. You hate quest grinding, fantastic. No one cares. I am not bothered by it, but apparently that makes me a retard, and that's ok. I am ok with what I am and who I am. You apparently require validation of your lifestyle/opinions and get violent at anyone who disagrees with you and calls you out for what you are. So if it helps you sleep at night to lash out at an anonymous person you have never met with childish insults that are neither relevant or derived from actual words written on the page then I am glad I could help with your inability to accept yourself. My childhood aside, you are an idiot. 

I may not know you well at all bit I know what I need to know. You are an arrogant, douchey, prick who gets his jollys from making fat kids cry when you pee on their cake. You apparently get all pissy when anyone calls you out for that, and would prefer to brow beat people with your irrelevant bitchy arguments until everyone around you worships your view of the world as gold. You don't have an opinion you have THE opinion. You also have an agenda. So do I. I am not afraid to admit it though. So, stop raining on my parade. You voiced your opinion now get off it.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

That translated as "yes master". Which is the correct response from a peasant. 

Just carry on creaming fan boy. You'll play this game for a month then quit. 

You can't call me out for anything by the way. You're a number to me, nothing more. 1 out of 140,000 this month :laugh:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

If you lads are finished swinging dicks I'll try and get this back OT?

From the other thread, an interview with developers talking about what tonnes of free race orks will do for the game.

"G: I see, you expect many free players to be undisciplined like Orks.
M: Exactly! You expect them to be less disciplined. You expect them to be rude. You expect them to defy orders. You expect them to ignore objectives, and to insult you all the time, exactly like Orks would do. We’re taking something that is seen as bad, and we’re transforming it into something true to the IP"


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

Jezlad said:


> That translated as "yes master". Which is the correct response from a peasant.
> 
> Just carry on creaming fan boy. You'll play this game for a month then quit.
> 
> You can't call me out for anything by the way. You're a number to me, nothing more. 1 out of 140,000 this month :laugh:


Clearly just a number. That's why you cried when I popped your balloon. Good call douchebag.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

If you bothered me in the slightest I'd permaban you from my site. You're my performing monkey. Carry on. Longer posts please.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

To be fair Jez....Warhammer Age of Reckoning was good...it just lost funding


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> To be fair Jez....Warhammer Age of Reckoning was good...it just lost funding


Was it? I only ever heard terrible things about it, and not being interested in full PvP bullshit I never tried it myself.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It had open world rvr, if pvp ain't your thing then end game pve would be found lacking, the leveling process though was fun with public quests.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Sometimes, when I'm alone... I like to feel beautiful...


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

....... Ummm. What?


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> ....... Ummm. What?


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah but I don't get what that has to do with Eternal Crusade lol.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Yeah but I don't get what that has to do with Eternal Crusade lol.


It has has about as much to do with eternal crusade as rupaul has to do with the chronicles of riddick.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

*Thread Closed due to lack of topical conversation.
*
The off-topicalness of the thread has run on long enough I think. If new information comes out we can start a new thread.

In the mean time if people want to debate the finer details about MMOs I believe we have a sub-forum for video games that would better be suited for this.


----------

